# Smallest breeds?



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm looking to get a pair of female bunnies, but as I don't have space for giant hutches (probably about 6ft double hutch maximum) I'm hoping to get small bunnies. Which are the smallest? I'll be honest, I'm not all up on my breeds, but I'm guessing Netherland Dwarfs and Lionheads? I really love Lionheads, not so keen on dwarfs, but are there any other breeds?

Would that size hutch be big enough?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lionheads can be any size really it just depends on their genetics, a show quality lionhead should be no heavier than 1.7kg and a show quality netherland should be no heavier than 1.13kg, a mini lop should be about 1.5kg. however these weights vary considerably in pet rabbits! 

your best bet is to have a look on the rabbit rehome website and see what small rabbits they have, that rescue will also guide you on size of hutch needed. some tend not to be as fussy on hutch size but will require constant access to a run.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

There are no rescues near me, that's the only downside, so I will most likely be buying from a breeder when I find one. The nearest rescue, 2 hours from me, don't do bonding and very rarely have small breeds.

But thanks for the info, I might look at the mini lops as well then.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

where abouts are you based? I'm sure plenty of good rabbit rescues would be willing to travel half the country to meet you, and many people will offer to help with the bunny run


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Rabbit Rehome - List of Rabbit Rescue Centres with Bunnies for Adoption


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> Rabbit Rehome - List of Rabbit Rescue Centres with Bunnies for Adoption


I looked on there thanks, it only says the SSPCA which is nearest me. They only rehome rabbits to single homes it says on most of the rabbits profiles. Plus, they are all large breeds! I'm not planning it for a few months yet, you never know, 2 small breed bunnies may appear needing a home.  There's no rabbit rescues in my country (Sutherlandshire in Scotland). And there's that SSPCA rescue in Inverness.

Like I said, a private rescue may come up, never know.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how about this beautiful pair?

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

polish are also tiny tiny

they might be able to arrange to drop them off if your in no rush for them


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> how about this beautiful pair?
> 
> Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre
> 
> ...


It's 5 hours away, but might be do-able  I've also got family further south if it would work, so I'll try that. Don't know why I never thought of that before. Thanks!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Nethies
Polish
Lionhead
Mini Lops

Are all small breeds 

Some rescues rehome nationally


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I had a lionhead and he wasn't that small to be honest!! If you get a rescue one that is an adult, you will know that it is not going to grow anymore  Pets at home have a rescue section, have you got one near you??


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I will try there first, as its quite easy. I was planning on a 6 foot double hutch, would 2 bunnies live ok in that? I have a 7ft run as well, which wouldn't be attached, but I can put them out every morning.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Polish are very skitty and highly strung... not always suitable for pets.

Mini Lops are lovely though... but they are usually around 3lbs in weight. However a 6ft hutch would be plenty big enough, with plenty of time in an outside run.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

6x2x2 is the RSPCAs minimum recommended hutch size for 2 rabbits, and a double story will give them more room. I wouldnt go any smaller than 6ft for a double hutch as the ramp cuts out quiet a bit of room. 

I know [email protected] do 1 this big, my neighbours have it for their guineas and the back of it is constantly soaked on the inside as the back wood is so cheap and thin. If you havnt got a hutch in mind then the happy hutch company have been highly recommended on here.

most rescue centres now say that the runs must be attached partly because rabbits are most active at dusk and dawn when were sleeping, also because the change in territory can stress some rabbits, and some rabbits also hate being picked up.


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

try here they arent to far from you. Munlochy have 2 bunny's in tht they have had for a long time, not sure what breeds they are tho


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Shame your not closer to me, the two rabbits I couldn't get are still in [email protected] today


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We've got two Netherland dwarfs and they are lovely. No problems at all with them. Why don't you like Netherlands?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Polish are very skitty and highly strung... not always suitable for pets.
> 
> Mini Lops are lovely though... but they are usually around 3lbs in weight. However a 6ft hutch would be plenty big enough, with plenty of time in an outside run.


Not keen on the Polish, but I do like Mini Lops 



emzybabe said:


> 6x2x2 is the RSPCAs minimum recommended hutch size for 2 rabbits, and a double story will give them more room. I wouldnt go any smaller than 6ft for a double hutch as the ramp cuts out quiet a bit of room.
> 
> I know [email protected] do 1 this big, my neighbours have it for their guineas and the back of it is constantly soaked on the inside as the back wood is so cheap and thin. If you havnt got a hutch in mind then the happy hutch company have been highly recommended on here.
> 
> most rescue centres now say that the runs must be attached partly because rabbits are most active at dusk and dawn when were sleeping, also because the change in territory can stress some rabbits, and some rabbits also hate being picked up.


This was the one I was thinking of...
GIANT 6FT Double Rabbit guinea pig Ferret hutch-RUN 101 on eBay (end time 31-Dec-09 20:06:20 GMT)
It's just not safe to have a run attached during the night, too many predators, plus, the hutch will be in the shed.



Karsie said:


> try here they arent to far from you. Munlochy have 2 bunny's in tht they have had for a long time, not sure what breeds they are tho


Oh that's really close! I will definately have a look and/or contact them. ETA: have you got a link for Munlochy Animal Aid? I'm sure they used to have a website...but cannot find them!



Jazzy said:


> We've got two Netherland dwarfs and they are lovely. No problems at all with them. Why don't you like Netherlands?


It's not that I don't like them, I'm just not so keen on their little ears. I'm sure if I actually had one I'd fall in love with them!


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Hiya these guys are in Nairn, a little further but have some gorgeous buns. Will go see if i can find Munlochy, i have their phone number if that helps


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Karsie said:


> Hiya these guys are in Nairn, a little further but have some gorgeous buns. Will go see if i can find Munlochy, i have their phone number if that helps


Thank you for that as well! I wonder if they would do a homecheck this far north, but I can ask them. Munlochy's phone number would be good as well thanks, I prefer to talk on the phone rather than email! It would be nice if I could home those you said had been there a while.


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't mean to be bunny breed bashing (sorry about all the b's lol), but I have had to work with polish bunnies when I helped out a rabbit show and I wouldn't recommend them as pets. Every single one of the ones that I had to handle (as well as other handlers I could see were having problems as well) they are very fiesty little rabbits, and not the cuddliest of bunnies! I had the pleasure  of having to handle one called, ironically, Satan. He certainly lived up to his name! 

As for the hutch I like! I was thinking of getting a similar one from the same seller which has a run underneath so it is on 3 storey's for Comfort & Lenor. Then I can attach another run that and lock them in the hutch at night. I love nethies, they are such sweet little rabbits. Also mini lops make good pets and are small. Also dwarf lops are known to be very docile and loving rabbits. Of course even if they are both girls it would be best to get them both spayed if you want them to live together because when they reach sexually maturity and they are likely to become territorial and start to fight. Boy to girl pairings work better IME. Obviously they have to be neutered and spayed. The girl needing time to heal and the boy 6-8 weeks after the neutering to heal and get the testosterone out of his system. Then you can re-bond in a neutral place. Of course if they were living together when they were young, and can still see/smell each other when they are recovering from their operations they should (generally) be easy to re-bond.

Nethies are lovely rabbits! I am hoping to get a pair in the future. There is a breeder of them in Scotland. I will have to look up their details and send you a PM. She is really nice!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Okey dokey, thanks! I wasn't looking at polish, I don't really like their ears either 

I had a dwarf lop before, she was lovely 

I got the hutch link from you originally, sorry for copying! 

Apparently there's 2 bunnnies in Munlochy Animal Aid that have been there a while, but their website seems to have vanished! Also that place in Nairn does neutered pairs to rehome. I'd prefer to rehome, but we'll probably end up going down the bought baby bunnies route because they will mostly be Sophie's, and I think she wants young ones. So it all just depends what needs adopting.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Of course, you could just send me Lenor


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Okey dokey, thanks! I wasn't looking at polish, I don't really like their ears either
> 
> I had a dwarf lop before, she was lovely
> 
> ...


You liked the baby nethies though, aren't they gorgeous :001_tt1:

No worries about the hutch link, its a good hutch. Though with a little more research I don't think I will be getting it. With the ramps down it isn't deep enough to have a lot of floor space and would only really suit small bunnies like nethies and mini lops. Poor C&L's bums would be hanging over the edge! I think I will just go with getting their 10ft run. Looking to get one that is about 6ftW and I'd love a 4ft height one so they can have a shelf or too in there as Lenor loves to sit up high on things!

Then I was thinking of getting a wendy house and making it into a rabbit mansion for them. Get some DIY done making shelves and ramps and I think they would be much happier! And Lenor would like the shelves and ramps and Comfort is much happier on one level. Though she would have the choice of going up on the shelves if she wanted too. I would need a cat flap put in so they can get into the run, and I would block it off at night so they would be save from predators. I have been drawing up plans in my head, now I need to put them on paper and see what dad thinks! It would probably work out cheaper than buying the hutch and having it delivered as well. Just need to find some places to buy a little shed or wendy house and then if I can't find a run the height I want, I could get some wire and wood and make my own. Nice little project for me, I have made runs before with my Dad as a kid. And I am sure he would help!



happysaz133 said:


> Of course, you could just send me Lenor


:crying:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

2rabbit&2ferrets said:


> You liked the baby nethies though, aren't they gorgeous :001_tt1:
> 
> No worries about the hutch link, its a good hutch. Though with a little more research I don't think I will be getting it. With the ramps down it isn't deep enough to have a lot of floor space and would only really suit small bunnies like nethies and mini lops. Poor C&L's bums would be hanging over the edge! I think I will just go with getting their 10ft run. Looking to get one that is about 6ftW and I'd love a 4ft height one so they can have a shelf or too in there as Lenor loves to sit up high on things!
> 
> ...


Now that's a great idea, I love seeing photos of little rabbit houses  well not so little sometimes!

I just don't know what we'll be doing. I do love the blonde nethies. But I've always wanted a lionhead, like a bunny version of Gizmo 

There's 2 baby black bunnies at the rescue centre in inverness, male and female, 10 weeks old, but it says they are to be homed seperately! :wink: it sounds kind of silly to me, as they could be neutered when they get older and could live quite happily together. So depending on what Sophie thinks, I'll phone them up and explain what I planned. Not sure what breed there are, just bunnies I guess...
Rabbits at the Highlands & Islands centre | Rehoming | Scottish SPCA


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Now that's a great idea, I love seeing photos of little rabbit houses  well not so little sometimes!
> 
> I just don't know what we'll be doing. I do love the blonde nethies. But I've always wanted a lionhead, like a bunny version of Gizmo
> 
> ...


Yea I thought that would be a lot better for them. Comfort would make the most of the extra floor space I am sure and could use the ramps and shelves if she wanted. Lenor I think would love the ramps and shelves! When I put him out in the run he is always on the carrier I put in for shelter 

They are really cute little guys! I am sure if you explained to them what you intended to do they would probably let you rehome them together. Keeping them seperate until they are neutered and then bonded. They probably would rehome them together if you decide to go for it and explain that you intend to get them neutered and spayed and have them bonded together. :thumbsup: I have no idea what breed they could be though. They are cute! :001_tt1: I am in love with Sunny


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ive known some lovely polish bunnies, as long as they are handled right, have big enough accomodation and run time and are neutered they are no different to nethies. 

I personally dont like the three tier hutches, they are too small for a pair of buns. 6ft hutches are a minimum requirement and i wouldnt personally shut a pair of my buns in one without a permanently attached run even then.


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is another rescue in inverness that have 8 bun's in just now, some are just gorgeous


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sunny!!!!! at messy tri dutch :001_wub: do they do shipments to devon?!?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

crofty said:


> Ive known some lovely polish bunnies, as long as they are handled right, have big enough accomodation and run time and are neutered they are no different to nethies.
> 
> I personally dont like the three tier hutches, they are too small for a pair of buns. 6ft hutches are a minimum requirement and i wouldnt personally shut a pair of my buns in one without a permanently attached run even then.


So would this be too small? This is only 2 tier.
GIANT 6FT Double Rabbit guinea pig Ferret hutch-RUN 101 on eBay (end time 14-Jan-10 20:06:58 GMT)


----------

